# The Sprawl



## Getta (Jul 10, 2014)

"The Sprawl" is a new comic that is updated twice weekly, inviting you to explore the worlds of Tartarus. A gas giant orbiting a distant star, one of its moons is home to "The Sprawl". A continent sized megacity, ever growing as it slowly consumes the wastes of an otherwise dead world. At it's heart, a centuries old colony ship from another world that has been lost to the fog of time and space.


Sci-fi and fantasy, horror and erotica all crashing together at the speed of light in an explosive feast for the senses.


----------



## Getta (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Getta (Aug 28, 2014)

The Sprawl now has a new home at Drawholic.net! Come check it out!



Comic pages will still be posted to FA, but now you can enjoy the adventure through a slick new interface!


----------



## Getta (Oct 20, 2014)

*LOG:01 of "The Sprawl" is complete!*


58 pages taking you into a world of high technology and dark fantasy, and it's only just beginning!

Starting Wednesday, October 22nd, LOG:02 begins with page updates continuing every Wednesday and Saturday!


----------



## Getta (Nov 21, 2014)

LOG:02 of "The Sprawl is well on  its way. To celebrate, and thank  those readers supporting the comic, I'm presently posting monthly pin-ups exclusive to Patreon supporters. Every month a new pin-up from the growing cast of characters.






For the time being, "The Sprawl" updates twice a week. New pages are posted Wednesday and Saturday.

You can follow the comic here on FA through my account, or by bookmarking www.drawholic.net

If you'd like to support "The Sprawl", you can pledge as little as a dollar a month via Patreon.


----------



## Getta (Jan 3, 2015)

Do you like science fiction? Dark fantasy? Horror? Ancient forbidden evil? Cursed artifacts found in frozen caves? Cybernetic horrors shambling through the underside of a constantly growing megacity as it consumes a dead world?

The Sprawl is over a year old now! The perfect time to jump in and start reading!


----------



## Getta (Jan 25, 2015)

T3VyIE9yZGVyIHdpbGwgcmVzdXJyZWN0IHRoZSBjaGFvcyBib3JuIGluIHRoZSBvbGQgY2l0eS4=


----------



## Getta (Feb 26, 2015)

*Over 100 pages posted to FA!*
(Of course, that includes a bonus cut scene, but still! 100 pages!)

We're half way through the second chapter. Private Investigator, Liam O'Malley has arrived at a private research laboratory only to discover his client, Professor Bohte, has been brutally murdered. Now Liam and the Professor's daughter, Sibo, are on the run from mysterious attackers. There are bound to be more questions before any answers become clear as the two attempt to escape the laboratory unscathed.






If you're not already reading, start your journey into The Sprawl now!


----------



## Getta (Jun 9, 2015)

Hit a bit of a personal milestone a couple of weeks back.

Including 8 or so pages which ended up on the cutting room floor, "The Sprawl" is now the longest comic I have ever worked on. 131 pages now, and a lot more to go.

 For those following over at http://www.drawholic.net there's been a couple new pages added to the first chapter. One while Bonnie and company are still on the bird, and a page showing what they found inside that shelter at the camp. If you haven't seen them yet, you might want to head over and give LOG:01 another look.

 Another milestone I've recently hit is that I have completed LOG:02. Of course, I'm about 10 pages ahead of the current update so there's a couple more month's of weekly updates left before all of LOG:02 is posted, but now I'm hard at work on LOG:03, and I'm really happy with how these pages are turning out. You'll be seeing a lot more of the city itself when LOG:02 comes to a close around August. (And Patreon supporters get all their pages at the start of each month, so they'll be able to finish LOG:02 a month earlier than everyone else!) Speaking of Patreon, I plan to begin releasing the completed chapters of "The Sprawl" as ebooks, available to Patreon supporters sometime this summer!

In the meantime, if you enjoy sci-fi/horror and have not been reading "The Sprawl" then now with the first 61 page LOG already completed, and the second 60 page LOG:02 only a couple months from wrapping up, is a great time to start!

~ DrawHolic


----------



## Getta (Aug 13, 2015)

This is exciting, I recently received a notice that "The Sprawl" has been added to the Recommended Reading list for the 2015 Ursa Major Awards in the Graphic Story category.

The nominations themselves won't begin until January, but this will hopefully mean more people reading the comic in the meantime.


----------

